# New ALO Rx - IEM only - Portable Amplifier Impressions and Discussion Thread



## x RELIC x

Thought I'd take the discussion out of the sponsor forums and bring it to the portable amps forums. 

ALO Rx LINK

The new Rx is a re-imagining of the tried and true original portable amp offered from ALO Audio. It's tuned to drive IEMs only, but with IEMs it sounds sublime to these ears. It's a very transparent amp to the source with perhaps just a _smidge_ of warmth added.

ALO goes on quite a bit in its marketing about the voltage supply for the new Rx and to my ears they are bang on with what they set out to achieve. To be honest I'm not exactly sure what the magic sauce is but there is amazing clarity and detail retrieval with the Rx and the impact and speed of music playing through the Rx has my JH Angie IEMs singing.

I think more people should be aware of this little gem. It's been compared to the output of the Hugo with IEMs which is some good praise in my books. 

If you own one or would like to just post some questions jump in.


----------



## mosshorn

Can't wait until I get mine!


----------



## Ultrainferno

My review is here
  
 http://www.headfonia.com/alo-audio-rx-your-iems-best-buddy/
  
 I have to say I've lately been using the Cypherlabs Picollo more than the RX, due to the floor noise


----------



## x RELIC x

ultrainferno said:


> My review is here
> 
> http://www.headfonia.com/alo-audio-rx-your-iems-best-buddy/
> 
> I have to say I've lately been using the Cypherlabs Picollo more than the RX, due to the floor noise




Read your review when it was first put up and it was part of my purchasing decision based on your comments on bass, speed, and timbre. Are you mostly using the Legend R or do you hear the floor noise with most of your IEMs? I hear nothing with the Angie. Ken said he'd adjust the gain if you need it.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Ken will indeed do that but I have such a wide collection of monitors that there's no perfect setup for all of them. The majority of my customs pick up the floor noise though.
 Sonically the Rx is a really good amplifier but the Picollo is more quiet and has a better volume control for my sensitive ciems


----------



## jerryzm

> If you own one or would like to just post some questions jump in.


 
  
 Hi Relic, I was wondering how does the ALO RX improve upon the FiiO X5ii sound signature? I was actually planning to buy the RX a month ago but decided to wait for more reviews. Neways thanks!


----------



## x RELIC x

jerryzm said:


> Hi Relic, I was wondering how does the ALO RX improve upon the FiiO X5ii sound signature? I was actually planning to buy the RX a month ago but decided to wait for more reviews. Neways thanks!




It's very difficult for me to pinpoint. I hear more separation of instruments, more soundstage, more impact, speed and punch. Clarity is boosted and timbre is better. It's a subtle change but every time I jack in to the X5ii headphone out I feel something is missing, sounds more flat, not as real in comparison (and the X5ii HO is very good). Like I said earlier the Rx is pretty transparent to the source so the sound signature doesn't really change, but I can hear the difference in the mentioned areas easily. I've tested volume matched (to the best of my ability) and hear the difference at all volume levels I listen to.

I've been posting about this for a bit on different threads wondering what is going on. It may just be the voltage swing that improves the dynamics as ALO says in their marketing, or it could have something to do with the way the multi BA drivers in my IEM respond to the amp design, or it could be the TI analogue amplifier implementation, but I feel it may really be a combination of these things that makes the whole greater than the sum of its parts. Ken has done a great job on this one for sure. Plus the orange glow is awesome. 

I'll quote Currawong's write up on the Rx in the Head-Fi 2015 Summer Buying Guide

_"...........I first gave the Rx a run using my Chord Hugo as a source and the demanding JHAudio Laylas and, much to my pleasure, couldn’t make out any difference in sound quality — the Rx was effectively transparent. The same went for my Ultimate Ears Reference Monitors, RHA T20is and FitEar FitEars. What was most interesting with the Laylas is how the Rx seems to bring out the treble better than all the other amps and DAPs I’ve tried, from the AK240, Headamp Pico Power, Calyx M and others. At the other end of the spectrum, the bass came through precisely and cleanly, a touch more so than from amps. The benefits of dedicating an amp to a particular type of transducer has certainly paid off here."_


----------



## jerryzm

x relic x said:


> It's very difficult for me to pinpoint. I hear more separation of instruments, more soundstage, more impact, speed and punch. Clarity is boosted and timbre is better. It's a subtle change but every time I jack in to the X5ii headphone out I feel something is missing, sounds more flat, not as real in comparison (and the X5ii HO is very good). Like I said earlier the Rx is pretty transparent to the source so the sound signature doesn't really change, but I can hear the difference in the mentioned areas easily. I've tested volume matched (to the best of my ability) and hear the difference at all volume levels I listen to.
> 
> I've been posting about this for a bit on different threads wondering what is going on. It may just be the voltage swing that improves the dynamics as ALO says in their marketing, or it could have something to do with the way the multi BA drivers in my IEM respond to the amp design, or it could be the TI analogue amplifier implementation, but I feel it may really be a combination of these things that makes the whole greater than the sum of its parts. Ken has done a great job on this one for sure. Plus the orange glow is awesome.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hmmm. Thanks for the input, Relic. Really appreciate it.
  
 I agree about the X5ii HO being flat for some reason. Coming from the original X3 + E11K, I knew something was missing and was considering buying an external amp for my X5ii, like the ALO RX. Neways thanks again. Really helpful.


----------



## x RELIC x

Just to be clear I find the X5ii HO pretty good. It's only in comparison to the Rx that it sounds less dynamic to me.


----------



## 514077

jerryzm said:


> > If you own one or would like to just post some questions jump in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I can only comment on the X5 classic.  After hearing it with an amp, I much prefer the sound of anything over the HO of the 5.  I listened to two Daves last night, (Edmunds and Cheskey).  I find the rock stuff to have snappier drums complemented by a clearer bass and vocals.
 Now, I'll leave it to the 2nd gen users to comment.  But Angie and I love the RX.


----------



## ANDEROAN

x relic x said:


> Thought I'd take the discussion out of the sponsor forums and bring it to the portable amps forums.
> 
> ALO Rx LINK
> 
> ...


 
  
 yes I agree 100%, there is something uber special about Kens contribution to the Audio-Fi world!
  


x relic x said:


> Just to be clear I find the X5ii HO pretty good. It's only in comparison to the Rx that it sounds less dynamic to me.


 
  
 something similar happened with me and the Vorzugue Pure II, it's an awesome amp, but standing next to the Rx, it becomes bland/blase? lifeless, which blows me away,
  


uelong said:


> I can only comment on the X5 classic.  After hearing it with an amp, I much prefer the sound of anything over the HO of the 5.  I listened to two Daves last night, (Edmunds and Cheskey).  *I find the rock stuff to have snappier drums complemented by a clearer bass and vocals.*
> Now, I'll leave it to the 2nd gen users to comment.  But Angie and I love the RX.


 
  
 yes sounds like your hearing the Rx like I am! and I am simly utterly amazed by it daily!
  
 Thanks KB!


----------



## x RELIC x

My only wish for the Rx is that I had a little more travel on the volume pot with my JH Angie. Right now I only use 1/8th of the total volume available. While I have no trouble adjusting the volume to my prefered listening level I simply want a smidge more room. Ken will adjust the gain if you send it back to him but I'm in Canada so not sure I want to pay the shipping as it sounds great as it is. Just a minor quibble for me.

Still wondering what UELong has his volume set to with his pair of Angie.


----------



## 514077

I think 11:00 is bordering on being too much.  A lot of power for the Angies.  I'll try Colin's 846s later.  I bet I'll be lucky to get to 10:00 on them.


----------



## ANDEROAN

well I sent my Rx back to ALO, and Ken added to/increased my volume travel, and I still have it at, how would you say/put it, all the way up? that would ? o'clock, and I still need a little more volume travel? I do listen at a loud level, but that is usually when I am out walking the dog, or doing activity,
  
 my source/rig is the iPod 7th gen Classic>CLAS-R>Rx>ZOv1>ASG-2s! which makes a beautiful, simply beautiful sound man, but the output from the iPod or the CLAS has very low vms? and so it needs a little more umph, Ken did a great job, but I migh be needing to send it back to Dr. Ken for some more volume travel? because there are times when all the way up isn't enough? ggrrr, ugh, lol,
  
 suffices to say I hardly turn on the ZO anymore, because the Rx really can't be added to, I always wanted DigiZoid to expand on the original ZO, with using there SmartVectorTechnology? they have the ZOv2, and a FS series, but they've deviated form the original ZOs sound signiture, it truly is a work of wonder, and I've been adding it to my portable rig for a few years now, and now the Rx is the first amp that makes me feel that the SMV was taken to the next level while still retaining the original ZOs sound qualities? the ZO amp otherwise know to laypeople as the Rx, lol, anyway the Rx has some great sonics at work in it, it colours and presents the sound in an awesome uber well balanced way! more pure then my Pure II?


----------



## mosshorn

So the RX came in today, and so far I'm impressed! Even better:



It's a perfect fit with my DIYmod Mini!


----------



## ai03

I have used the Rx for about a month now, and it's a large upgrade from the Fiio X5's internal amp. Adding the Rx to the X5 improved detail, clarity, and spaciousness noticeably, and it removed all noise/hissing.
  
 No issues so far. Gain was too high but the X5's equalizer fixed the problem.


----------



## x RELIC x

asianinvasion said:


> I have used the Rx for about a month now, and it's a large upgrade from the Fiio X5's internal amp. Adding the Rx to the X5 improved detail, clarity, and spaciousness noticeably, and it removed all noise/hissing.
> 
> No issues so far. Gain was too high but the X5's equalizer fixed the problem.




Glad you're liking it AsianInvasion. I vote that all pics of the Rx need to be with the unit on. I'd love to see that warm glow on a black unit.


----------



## 514077

asianinvasion said:


> I have used the Rx for about a month now, and it's a large upgrade from the Fiio X5's internal amp. Adding the Rx to the X5 improved detail, clarity, and spaciousness noticeably, and it removed all noise/hissing.
> 
> No issues so far. Gain was too high but the X5's equalizer fixed the problem.


 

 +1.  I don't listen to the X5 without the RX strapped to its back.  The ALO is quite a few steps above the HO of the 1st generation X5.
 I remember how the 5 rendered my 160GB IPod redundant, but the RX is perminantly stacked.  The fit is great, too.


----------



## mosshorn

Ugh, I'm going to have to get the X5ii. The RX really makes the X5ii sing! Also, whoever says the X5ii and X3ii are similar don't have the same ears as me. Night and day. Also ran my Herus+ with the RX last night and was in heaven with some Cannonball Adderley


----------



## x RELIC x

Has anyone ever found the end of the battery life on the Rx?

I've never run out of juice as I charge it when the X5ii needs charging so I'd say it lasts at least 10-11 hours.


----------



## 514077

x relic x said:


> Has anyone ever found the end of the battery life on the Rx?
> 
> I've never run out of juice as I charge it when the X5ii needs charging so I'd say it lasts at least 10-11 hours.


 

 Still running on my 1st charge.  Without the DAC of the UHA-6, I suspect one could get maybe twice the length of the X5.  But, don't really know.


----------



## Soulbird

hello guys, firstly, please forgive my poor English as it is not my native language.
  
 I have ordered the ALO new RX headphone amp for my Fiio X5ii after reading this article, and i am using a Aurisonic ASG 2.5 brushed Nickel.
 Originally the Fiio X5ii works very well with the ASG 2.5, but now with the ALO new RX, i found that the sounds is much more solid, very clear, the density is so full.
  
 But one thing not satisfied is it seems not powerful enough, i have tried to change the connect cable to a pure silver one which sounds can help a bit but still not powerful enough.
  
 I wonder is it my IEM is a bit hard to power up as it is 41ohms? or the line out of Fiio X5 is a bit weak?
  
 Thanks for all of you and have a nice day with music.


----------



## mscott58

soulbird said:


> hello guys, firstly, please forgive my poor English as it is not my native language.
> 
> I have ordered the ALO new RX headphone amp for my Fiio X5ii after reading this article, and i am using a Aurisonic ASG 2.5 brushed Nickel.
> Originally the Fiio X5ii works very well with the ASG 2.5, but now with the ALO new RX, i found that the sounds is much more solid, very clear, the density is so full.
> ...


 
 Congrats on joining and welcome!
  
 In regards to the Rx, are you talking about the sound of the Rx through the Aurisonics or are you concerned about the volume that the amp takes the IEM's up to? If it's a question of volume, Ken at ALO can tweak the Rx to help drive to a louder volume. 
  
 Also if you really like the sound of the Rx, I recommend you also eventually take a listen to the CDM, as it takes the goodness of the Rx and takes it to another level. 
  
 Cheers


----------



## Soulbird

really appreciate for your advice!
  
 Yes, you are right, i mean the volume is not loud enough, (I tried to use some professional words to describe the sound quality in my previous post.....haha).
  
 So you are saying Mr.Ken from ALO can improve the volume to be louder? how can I contact him? though the website?
  
 And really thanks for your recommendation of the ALO CDM, i have tried it already in the shop, it really sounds great to me but i am sorry to say that it is a bit expensive to me and the size is huge.


----------



## mscott58

soulbird said:


> really appreciate for your advice!
> 
> Yes, you are right, i mean the volume is not loud enough, (I tried to use some professional words to describe the sound quality in my previous post.....haha).
> 
> ...


 
 No worries, I am barely an English speaker after having grown up in the US, so anyone who can speak a second language is great in my book!
  
 Regarding the Rx and the volume, yes, Ken at ALO (he owns the company) should be able to adjust the gain to best match your headphones. My K10's come in just under the volume maximum for the Rx, but just under. If I needed an extra 15-20% I'd top out. 
  
 Ken's a great guy, and his email is on the ALO website. 
  
 Cheers


----------



## Soulbird

Thanks a lot!


----------



## 514077

soulbird said:


> Thanks a lot!


 

 Soulbird, from where were you able to get a silver bridging cable?


----------



## mscott58

uelong said:


> Soulbird, from where were you able to get a silver bridging cable?




ALO's SXC series are silver plated copper. Cheers


----------



## 514077

mscott58 said:


> uelong said:
> 
> 
> > Soulbird, from where were you able to get a silver bridging cable?
> ...


 

 Thank you 58.
 Such a nice amp.  Too bad the thread's so unposted.


----------



## x RELIC x

uelong said:


> Thank you 58.
> Such a nice amp.  Too bad the thread's so unposted.




I agree, more people really should try this little amp.

You have a Hugo right? Currawong mentioned the ALO Rx was comparable to the Hugo with IEMs. What's your thoughts between the Rx and the Hugo (specifically with the Angie)?


----------



## ANDEROAN

Quote:


uelong said:


> Thank you 58.
> Such a nice amp.  Too bad the thread's so unposted.


 
  
 YYYEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
  
 the best amp in my arsenal to date, I guess because it's for IEM's only that it isn't getting the love it desrves,
  
 I just ordered a Portaphile 627, so I will hear soon how they stack up against each other, but the 627 is compared to the Vorzugue PII, and the Rx makes the PII sound congested, so I will see, I have always been wanting to hear the 627, so I took the plunge,
  
 the only other portable amp that I have an interest in will be the new Cavalli portable that is in the works, so I will be interested to hear how the 3 of them compare to one another, and then I will done for a looooong time, and in the end I am sure I will leave with the Rx!


----------



## 514077

x relic x said:


> uelong said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you 58.
> ...


 

 I'll do a comparison by tonight.  Bare in mind that the sourse format will be different i.e., co-ax>Hugo vs line out>RX.


----------



## x RELIC x

uelong said:


> I'll do a comparison by tonight.  Bare in mind that the sourse format will be different i.e., co-ax>Hugo vs line out>RX.




Cant wait! Too bad it doesn't have a Line In to compare only the amps.


----------



## x RELIC x

uelong said:


> I'll do a comparison by tonight.  Bare in mind that the sourse format will be different i.e., co-ax>Hugo vs line out>RX.






Obligatory popcorn emoji.


----------



## 514077

anderoan said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> uelong said:
> ...


 

 I assume the Portaphile is named thus because it uses the 627 op amps?  That's one of the choices for the UHA6, and I'd be curious to hear your impressions about it.
 With the RX, I don't use my Leckerton, much now.


----------



## 514077

x relic x said:


> uelong said:
> 
> 
> > I'll do a comparison by tonight.  Bare in mind that the sourse format will be different i.e., co-ax>Hugo vs line out>RX.
> ...


 

 I just tried X5G1 into the Hugo (co-ax) and RX (Line-out).  I think Currawong was right. 
 Both are a definite major step-up from the HO of the X5; so much I don't use the HO anymore.
 If all I had was the Angie, I mightn't keep the Hugo.  I DO think the RX is that good.  I love a snappy kickdrum and bass groove, and it gives me exactly that. 
 I'm an older guy who's played in bands for a number of years.  So bare that in mind. 
 The RX has, in my oppinion, made it unnecessary to stack the Hugo for portable listening.  The X5/Rx fits in the pocket of my tight-fittin' pants: they're all tight-fittin'.
 That's my summary.  Hope it helps.


----------



## ANDEROAN

uelong said:


> I assume the Portaphile is named thus because it uses the 627 op amps?  That's one of the choices for the UHA6, and I'd be curious to hear your impressions about it.
> With the RX, I don't use my Leckerton, much now.


 
  
 YYYEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol, http://portaphile.com/shop/portaphile-627/ will do, sposed to be here tomorrow,
  
 YYYEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS, lol, I no longer listen to any of my once where top of the heap amps either, the Rx is the bomb for me, the synergy I get from my gear is astounding, takes my breath away, I use my ZOv1 for some extra umph in the low end, the clearity and extension that the Rx gives my music is wonderful!


----------



## x RELIC x

uelong said:


> I just tried X5G1 into the Hugo (co-ax) and RX (Line-out).  I think Currawong was right.
> Both are a definite major step-up from the HO of the X5; so much I don't use the HO anymore.
> If all I had was the Angie, I mightn't keep the Hugo.  I DO think the RX is that good.  I love a snappy kickdrum and bass groove, and it gives me exactly that.
> I'm an older guy who's played in bands for a number of years.  So bare that in mind.
> ...




Cheers!


----------



## nmatheis

Hi guys. I live in Portland, OR and recently visited Ken & Caleb at ALO. While there, I got to listen to the new Campfire Audio IEM lineup, which was very nice. My brief audition left me wanting more time with them. I also got to hear a couple experimental designs and got a tour of ALO HQ. Nice!

I had to leave before listening to any if ALO's amps, but Ken was kind enough to loan me a black Rx they had sitting around. I've been listening to it quite a bit over the past few days and am impressed.

I'd like to echo a lot of the sentiments others have expressed. I've found the Rx to be just on the warm side of neutral, detailed, coherent, and spacious. It's size is nice - quite small. I really, really like how it's geared specifically for IEM, affording the listener great travel on the volume pot. Speaking of which, the volume pot is a nice size, is textured to ensure a good grip, and is very smooth but not overly easy to turn. So far so good, right?

What would I change? I'm actually not a fan of the perforated sides. Perhaps I'm just being paranoid, but I'm afraid the openings will allow dust to accumulate inside the amp. And personally, I'm not really into the red glow look. I'd prefer the sides were just solid. But this is a minor niggle.

So far I've used it with BA, Dynamic, and Hybrid IEM. I'm not sensitive to hiss and haven't been bothered by it with the Rx, and I've been impressed by how much travel I've gotten out of the volume pot with all of them. I don't have any super-sensitive IEM, though. 

In any case, great job KenB! I hope more people give the new Rx a listen and join in on this thread.

And guys, give the Campfire Audio IEM a shot. They sound great, the build quality is epic, and they're handmade in my town. Big thumbs up!!!


----------



## x RELIC x

nmatheis said:


> Hi guys. I live in Portland, OR and recently visited Ken & Caleb at ALO. While there, I got to listen to the new Campfire Audio IEM lineup, which was very nice. My brief audition left me wanting more time with them. I also got to hear a couple experimental designs and got a tour of ALO HQ. Nice!
> 
> I had to leave before listening to any if ALO's amps, but Ken was kind enough to loan me a black Rx they had sitting around. I've been listening to it quite a bit over the past few days and am impressed.
> 
> ...




Thanks for chiming in with your impressions Nikolaus. Told you it's a sweet little unit. There's just something about it that has a very good synergy with my IEM that it competes very well with my full sized setup.

Too bad you couldn't listen to a Studio Six while you were there. I hear it's mind blowing! I'd love to hear the Campfire IEM line, but no where to audition around here. Good to hear positive things about them from you as well! It's a whole different step from amps to IEMs and I wish Ken well in the venture.


----------



## nmatheis

Oh, I'll stop by again @x RELIC x. Ken was such a nice guy, and surprisingly enough we share a plant science background. I'm not one to take advantage of his generosity, so after playing with the Rx for awhile, I'll stop by and drop it off. Who knows, maybe I'll get a chance to listen to some other up & coming ALO products while I'm there...
  
 As far as not being able to audition the Campfire Audio gear, I feel your pain. That's the bummer about being an audio addict in North America. It would be great if we could convince Ken to engage in a tour or loaner program similar to Fiio or Oppo. As long as the tour members are properly vetted, it should be safe and allow word of mouth to spread on how good they are. 
  
 How about it @KenB? I've arranged tours before and would love to help get the word out on the Campfire Audio gear!


----------



## x RELIC x

Wanted to listen to my IEMs with the DAC-19 but with my HA-1 amp section I hear ground loop noise (only through my IEM), so I hooked up the ALO Rx to an RCA to 3.5mm cable and guess what....... Probably some of the best music I've heard yet!!





nmatheis, If anyone can organize a tour it's you! :wink_face:


----------



## nmatheis

Oh stop @x RELIC x 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 But seriously, I'd _*love*_ to organize a tour for ALO and help get the word out about the CA stuff. It was great, and it was cool to discover that some of the work is done just down the street from where I grew up and that ALO HQ is just down the street from where my wife lived when we met. I love it that they're keeping all of the production work local instead of farming it out overseas. Kudos to ALO for that!
  
 I've got to get a good desktop setup one of these days...


----------



## x RELIC x

nmatheis said:


> Oh stop @x RELIC x
> :wink_face:
> 
> But seriously, I'd _*love*_ to organize a tour for ALO and help get the word out about the CA stuff. It was great, and it was cool to discover that some of the work is done just down the street from where I grew up and that ALO HQ is just down the street from where my wife lived when we met. I love it that they're keeping all of the production work local instead of farming it out overseas. Kudos to ALO for that!
> ...





I'm trying to figure out how to get this in my pocket....... :blink:


----------



## nmatheis

Maybe this'll help give you some ideas x RELIC x


----------



## x RELIC x

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






nmatheis said:


> Maybe this'll help give you some ideas x RELIC x






That's along the lines, but I was thinking more of carbon fibre and titanium!!


----------



## x RELIC x

Interesting fun fact. Before I hooked the DAC-19 to the Rx I asked Ken if it can handle the 2.5V from the DAC-19 RCA out. His reply was 'good to go' and I can confirm a clean signal with no distortion.


----------



## ai03

Decided to put leather on both sides to protect against scratches.


----------



## nmatheis

asianinvasion said:


> Decided to put leather on both sides to protect against scratches.




Classy! It'd be cool if the Rx logo was stamped onto the leather 

So are you using it with your X5 AsianInvasion?


----------



## ai03

nmatheis said:


> Classy! It'd be cool if the Rx logo was stamped onto the leather
> 
> So are you using it with your X5 AsianInvasion?




Yep, X5 + Rx. Works wonderfully.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Hi guys,
  
 I'm thinking to get this sweet amp. I'm quite happy with my modded iBasso DX50 (4400 mAh battery, 256 GB storage etc.), but the noise floor is too bad with my senstive IEMs like my Harmony 8 Pro. I guess this paring would elemite all hiss to dead silent HO on the Rx right? How the battery life in real world? My modded DX50 (4400 mAh battery inside) runs @ 26 hours non-stop paired with an IEM, will the Rx reach this level too?


----------



## ai03

My reshelled ATH-IM03 hissed extremely loudly on low gain on a FiiO X5, but there is zero noise through the Alo Rx. I don't know exactly how long the battery lasts, since I usually don't use the amp/player for extended periods of time. However, I don't have problems with the battery unless I forget to charge it for many days.


----------



## x RELIC x

h1f1add1cted said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm thinking to get this sweet amp. I'm quite happy with my modded iBasso DX50 (4400 mAh battery, 256 GB storage etc.), but the noise floor is too bad with my senstive IEMs like my Harmony 8 Pro. I guess this paring would elemite all hiss to dead silent HO on the Rx right? How the battery life in real world? My modded DX50 (4400 mAh battery inside) runs @ 26 hours non-stop paired with an IEM, will the Rx reach this level too?




Zero hiss with the JH Angie. Never ran out of juice on the Rx so I have no idea how long the battery lasts. I suspect it's more than 20 hours, but really have no clue.


----------



## nmatheis

My experience has been similar with the loaner I got. I charged it once when I got and haven't had to charge it since. Low power output must help immensely with efficient use of the built-in battery!


----------



## x RELIC x

Powered by Mr. Fusion!!


----------



## FidelityCastro

I'm thinking the Rx might be a nice little addition on the go. I mainly use an iPhone 6 as transport (entirely because I'm a Tidal convert, and it's just easy having the phone all the time).

Is anyone using the Rx with an iP and similar quality tracks?

 In an effort to get back into the mini-amp groove, I just dug out my "old" (about a year!) portable Onkyo amp and also a little FiiO Mont Blanc. Interestingly, having tried them them both with a few different IEMs, and with the benefit of more experience of different gear, I feel that the iPhone was better with my best IEMs (Earsonics Velvet with upgraded Effect Audio cable) by itself, rather than with either little amp. They both added an exciting chunk of bass, but lost out elsewhere (detail, resolution, snap, vocal presence, upper mids). Both sounded pretty v-shaped, which I've trained myself out of). 

Welcome your thoughts on whether the Rx would be a good addition in that context.


----------



## x RELIC x

fidelitycastro said:


> I'm thinking the Rx might be a nice little addition on the go. I mainly use an iPhone 6 as transport (entirely because I'm a Tidal convert, and it's just easy having the phone all the time).
> 
> Is anyone using the Rx with an iP and similar quality tracks?
> 
> ...





The Rx has some great character with IEMs. Very transparent to the source with just the right amount of musicality. The trouble with the iPhone 6 is I don't think you can get a clean Line Out signal without using a lightning to 30pin adaptor. So you're either going to use the headphone out from the iPhone 6 and double amp, or your going to use an awkward cable setup with a cheap DAC implementation in the Lightning to 30pin adaptor.

The best input to the Rx is a clean Line Out signal. That said, the Rx trumps the Mont Blanc by a large margin with IEMs. The detail, resolution, snap, vocal presence, upper mids are all there on the Rx.


----------



## FidelityCastro

x relic x said:


> The Rx has some great character with IEMs. Very transparent to the source with just the right amount of musicality. The trouble with the iPhone 6 is I don't think you can get a clean Line Out signal without using a lightning to 30pin adaptor. So you're either going to use the headphone out from the iPhone 6 and double amp, or your going to use an awkward cable setup with a cheap DAC implementation in the Lightning to 30pin adaptor.
> 
> The best input to the Rx is a clean Line Out signal. That said, the Rx trumps the Mont Blanc by a large margin with IEMs. The detail, resolution, snap, vocal presence, upper mids are all there on the Rx.




Thanks Relic, that's extremely helpful. 
I've got used to running my iP through a Hugo using the CCK method, and obviously it sounds great, so I'm looking at the ALO CDM as well (for that musicality that seems to be commonly associated with ALO's amps). But they're both a bit unwieldy on the move. 

If I understand you correctly, the Rx would be better off with a DAP that has a proper Line Out. I have my eye on the new Onkyo DAP - need to check on that thread if it has a dedicated LO. (I own a modded AK120 but have avoided the 240 / 380 / Jr because of no Tidal).


----------



## x RELIC x

fidelitycastro said:


> Thanks Relic, that's extremely helpful.
> I've got used to running my iP through a Hugo using the CCK method, and obviously it sounds great, so I'm looking at the ALO CDM as well (for that musicality that seems to be commonly associated with ALO's amps). But they're both a bit unwieldy on the move.
> 
> If I understand you correctly, the Rx would be better off with a DAP that has a proper Line Out. I have my eye on the new Onkyo DAP - need to check on that thread if it has a dedicated LO. (I own a modded AK120 but have avoided the 240 / 380 / Jr because of no Tidal).




Yes, it would be my recommendation to use the Rx with a proper line out for the best sound quality fed to it. The new Onkyo and Pioneer players both are slated to have line level output, but I don't know how clean they are (should be fine). You also may want to consider the Fiio X7 which also has line out, changeable amp modules, and will support Tidal and other streaming apps.


----------



## x RELIC x

I've run in to what can only be near the end of the new Rx battery run time. Listening away and the orange LED starts blinking..... since it isn't favourable to let the battery run completely dry I hooked it up to the charger. I didn't time it but if I had to guess I would say somewhere just north of 20 hours playback time.


----------



## nmatheis

20 hours, eh? That's great runtime!


----------



## Fabaaroan

I ordered it yesterday and right now my rx has already been sent to France.
I can t wait to receive it and publish a test in a French forum.
The rx will feed my Oriolus and maybe I will buy a fiio x5ii to go with


----------



## 35FLE

I have been using the Hugo + Rx + se846, the sound is impressive.


----------



## 514077

35fle said:


> I have been using the Hugo + Rx + se846, the sound is impressive.


 

 How would you compare the Hugo strait with the same with the RX?


----------



## 514077

fabaaroan said:


> I ordered it yesterday and right now my rx has already been sent to France.
> I can t wait to receive it and publish a test in a French forum.
> The rx will feed my Oriolus and maybe I will buy a fiio x5ii to go with


 

 It does wonders with the X5I, so you should be very pleased with an X5II to run it.


----------



## Dave74

anderoan said:


> yes I agree 100%, there is something uber special about Kens contribution to the Audio-Fi world!
> 
> 
> *something similar happened with me and the Vorzugue Pure II, it's an awesome amp, but standing next to the Rx, it becomes bland/blase? lifeless, which blows me away,*
> ...


 
 Agreed.  Just got the RX last week and I am blown away.  It's by far the best of my portable amps, very musical, smooth, detailed and dynamic.  I have no doubt it improves the HP out on both my AK120 and DX90.  I do find it does take about 1/2 an hour of playing time for the DX90/RX combo to warm up though or it can sound a little harsh at first.  It's finally made my se846 enjoyable and my Angies sound outstanding to me now.
  
 I usually don't post much on the sq of products on head-fi, but the RX and Angie imo are truly worth the price and I would even call the RX a bargain.
  
 I'm wondering if the SQ will even improve further with break-in?


----------



## x RELIC x

Haven't noticed any break in on the Rx, then again I'm not looking for it either.


----------



## Dave74

x relic x said:


> Haven't noticed any break in on the Rx, then again I'm not looking for it either.


 

 Ok.  Thanks... I also wanted to say thanks for your Angie thread and RX thread as they were the main reasons for my purchase.  It is not often when I make a head fi purchase that exceeds my expectations but this combo does.


----------



## 35FLE

uelong said:


> How would you compare the Hugo strait with the same with the RX?


 
  
 The amp section of the Hugo is pretty good for a portable dac/amp unit. But my se846 are sensitive and may experience some hissing from the Hugo which is why I pair it with the Rx. 
  
 The Rx + se846, the highs and mids have more clarity and tight bass, but no additional bass which some listeners may find a little lacking.


----------



## 35FLE

I'm also using the Fiio L16 interconnect between the Hugo and Rx and just ordered a Astell PEF16 interconnect by Crystal cable to try out.


----------



## x RELIC x

dave74 said:


> Ok.  Thanks... I also wanted to say thanks for your Angie thread and RX thread as they were the main reasons for my purchase.  It is not often when I make a head fi purchase that exceeds my expectations but this combo does.


----------



## 514077

35fle said:


> uelong said:
> 
> 
> > How would you compare the Hugo strait with the same with the RX?
> ...


 

 That's why I went from 846 to Angie.  I found the bass of the 846 somehow disconnected from the rest of the spectrum. The Angie is a top-to-bottom continuom whereas the 846's bass seems remote to me.
 However, with my new DAP, I may have to relegate the RX to a general headphone amp for my computer, as I don't need it with this player.  But, it's too great to let go.


----------



## Fabaaroan

I hesitate a lot between the fiio x3II or the fiio x5II .
Actually I am discovering this fantastic amp with the lo of a lotoo paw gold (I have an unit for a test)

Difficult choice . 
I think I will choose the fiio x5. The size is bigger but I want to use the fiio without the amp too .


----------



## 35FLE

uelong said:


> That's why I went from 846 to Angie.  I found the bass of the 846 somehow disconnected from the rest of the spectrum. The Angie is a top-to-bottom continuom whereas the 846's bass seems remote to me.
> However, with my new DAP, I may have to relegate the RX to a general headphone amp for my computer, as I don't need it with this player.  But, it's too great to let go.


 
  
 How was the Rx + Angie combo? Was the sound quality improved?
  
 I was thinking about purchasing the Angie or upgrade the cable of the se846.


----------



## x RELIC x

35fle said:


> How was the Rx + Angie combo? Was the sound quality improved?
> 
> I was thinking about purchasing the Angie or upgrade the cable of the se846.




Rx or not I find the Angie much better than the SE846. Better detail, more PRaT, better treble extension, and the whole presentation sounds more balanced and cohesive. No Cable will get you close to the differences. Of course that's my take on it. YMMV.

The Rx pairs fantastic with the Angie.


----------



## 35FLE

x relic x said:


> Rx or not I find the Angie much better than the SE846. Better detail, more PRaT, better treble extension, and the whole presentation sounds more balanced and cohesive. No Cable will get you close to the differences. Of course that's my take on it. YMMV.
> 
> The Rx pairs fantastic with the Angie.


 
  
 Guess I will have to save up for Angie


----------



## 35FLE

x relic x said:


> Rx or not I find the Angie much better than the SE846. Better detail, more PRaT, better treble extension, and the whole presentation sounds more balanced and cohesive. No Cable will get you close to the differences. Of course that's my take on it. YMMV.
> 
> The Rx pairs fantastic with the Angie.


 
  
 I often find the se846 quite fatiguing after listening one album. Is the Angie sound output more relaxing and less fatiguing?


----------



## x RELIC x

35fle said:


> I often find the se846 quite fatiguing after listening one album. Is the Angie sound output more relaxing and less fatiguing?




This would be a great question in the Angie thread. I see you've found your way there already. Let's try to keep this thread for the Rx.

That said, the Rx with the Angie doesn't have any sharp edges in the treble or bloom in the bass, but it's very detailed and has good impact. The Rx output is very clean and dynamic.


----------



## 35FLE

x relic x said:


> This would be a great question in the Angie thread. I see you've found your way there already. Let's try to keep this thread for the Rx.
> 
> That said, the Rx with the Angie doesn't have any sharp edges in the treble or bloom in the bass, but it's very detailed and has good impact. The Rx output is very clean and dynamic.


 
  
 Thanks, will do.


----------



## Blackvise

Hi guys, Ohhh!! finally after a week of lurking Head-fi I bought an RX (nickel) due to this thread convincing me (hehe) and when I got home the damn thing doesn't work. Went back to the shop to exchange it for a working one and then the shop owner said that was the last stock and have to order it which would take another week. Oh man! I felt like having a Hi Fever back then lol, too bad cant use the Rx as a prescription.


Sent from Alpha Centauri


----------



## 514077

35fle said:


> uelong said:
> 
> 
> > That's why I went from 846 to Angie.  I found the bass of the 846 somehow disconnected from the rest of the spectrum. The Angie is a top-to-bottom continuom whereas the 846's bass seems remote to me.
> ...


 

 I, in the long run, did both.  I got the Ted Allan silver litz for the 846s.  It really unchoked the upper range.  But, I think my better choice was the Angies.


----------



## 514077

35fle said:


> x relic x said:
> 
> 
> > Rx or not I find the Angie much better than the SE846. Better detail, more PRaT, better treble extension, and the whole presentation sounds more balanced and cohesive. No Cable will get you close to the differences. Of course that's my take on it. YMMV.
> ...


 

 Much more!  The mids are more pleasant, the bass is more integral to the mids and the treble is less painful and only there when it's supposed to be.  If you happen to like 'Jazz At The Pawnshop' it sounds beautiful with the A's. 
 The RX lets the Angies sound as they were meant.


----------



## 514077

I'm noticing a small problem,however.  I noticed that my RX doesn't seem to hold a charge like I think it should.  Using my QP all week, I just thought of how I could still use my RX strait from my comp.
 It was completely dead after just one week neglect.  And this is the second time I noticed this.
 I wonder if there's a leakage problem with the power and has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## x RELIC x

uelong said:


> I'm noticing a small problem,however.  I noticed that my RX doesn't seem to hold a charge like I think it should.  Using my QP all week, I just thought of how I could still use my RX strait from my comp.
> It was completely dead after just one week neglect.  And this is the second time I noticed this.
> I wonder if there's a leakage problem with the power and has anyone else noticed this?




I haven't noticed this. I suggest you post this in the sponsor forum at the link provided. I'm sure Ken would be happy to help. Or get a hold of them through their support page.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/760465/the-all-new-alo-rx-iem-amp-now-on-sale/135#post_11927071


Please keep us updated.


----------



## 35FLE

I ended up getting the Noble K10U and in combination with Hugo + Rx the sound is impressive and not fatiguing as my se846.


----------



## KB

uelong said:


> I'm noticing a small problem,however.  I noticed that my RX doesn't seem to hold a charge like I think it should.  Using my QP all week, I just thought of how I could still use my RX strait from my comp.
> It was completely dead after just one week neglect.  And this is the second time I noticed this.
> I wonder if there's a leakage problem with the power and has anyone else noticed this?


 
 UELong,
  
 Just sent you a PM.
  
 Thanks
  
 Ken


----------



## ai03

I designed a 3D printed case for the Rx, so I will share it here.
  
https://www.shapeways.com/product/36BGVSMEY/alo-rx-case
  
Note: This is untested.
  
  
 Edit:
 Made a newer, cheaper Rx bumper case, which should fit without any foam materials. I ordered one myself; let's see how it turns out.
  
https://www.shapeways.com/product/VBDU8DU62/alo-rx-bumper


----------



## BoonIEMRay

Hi there, newbie here. Just curious about how the Rx compares with the Fiio e12a


----------



## ai03

I once listened to the E12A a long time ago in a noisy store, and I do think that the Rx is superior by a fair margin in terms of sound quality from what I remember.
 The biggest difference is that the E12A can be switched to have a much higher gain than the Rx, capable of powering many full size headphones.
 In terms of size, the E12A was thinner, but taller and wider.
  
 Also, the 3D print case arrived.
  

 (I ordered a modified version with slightly more thickness to fit my Rx with leather attached to one side.)
  


 It fits perfectly.


----------



## nmatheis

Nice AsianInvasion!


----------



## x RELIC x

In case anyone missed it 'the hiss king' shigzeo has measured the Rx for Ohm Image and he's quite impressed with what he saw. Like we needed any more confirmation the Rx is awesome! 

From the Sponsor Thread:



shigzeo said:


> I know that this is very late, but here are RMAA measurements taken for the current Rx. As you already know, it is a superb performer, and in fact, the 2nd most stable amp I've ever measured. The first being the Cypher Labs Trio, but the Rx is in almost every metric, a better performer. If the gain were lower, it would receive full marks for IEMs. Still, I consider it the best value out there among high-performance IEM amps from boutique manufactures. Well done.


----------



## imackler

He's impressed...but it seems like its not the amp for the very thing it seems marketed for: Sensitive iems. I'm disappointed; I was going to pick it up almost exclusively for sensitive iems. Am I the only one wishing that somehow ALO says there is something wrong with his unit? 
  
 http://ohm-image.net/data/audio/
  
"...With super sensitive earphones, there is little to no wiggle room from the amp’s off position to absolute balance between channels at comfortable listening levels. And this from an amp designed for IEMs. Through the Ultrasone IQ, I am uncomfortable listening to volume levels beyond that where L/R channels balance. Fortunately, channels balance almost immediately. Still, for my sensitive ears, it is too high. 

 And, while it’s not excessive, the Rx has a small amount of background noise that is audible through sensitive earphones. It is higher than competitors from Portaphile, Vorzüge, and select models from Cypher Labs. But, that noise low enough that many people may not notice it. 

Apart from that, the Rx is superb. I’ve yet to find a load that stymies the strength of its signal. It doesn’t drop voltage in any frequency, maintains incredible stereo separation, and high dynamic range. Its ability to maintain strong stereo images in all frequencies is nearly unheard of. It’s an output that’s worth its weight in gold- that is, unless you primarily listen to insensitive headphones, in which case, its maximum output is meagre." 

And

"*End words*

There are very few points against the current Rx. It is a superb performer. It is the smallest Rx yet.  It fits the current ALO branding to a T. If only its base gain level was lower, it would be perfect for IEMs. As it is, I recommend it for all medium-sensitive IEMs as hands-down the best performance-for-value portable amp on the market. 

Well done. "


----------



## nmatheis

Wonder if he chatted with Ken about the channel imbalance...


----------



## imackler

nmatheis said:


> Wonder if he chatted with Ken about the channel imbalance...


 
  
 Is there really that little room in the gain? Shigzeo's experience doesn't seem to match up with others who said basically don't both with this amp for anything but iems...


----------



## nmatheis

imackler: Just tested Rx with FLC 8S IEM (11 Ohms, 107 dB/mW and stupid-good!).

On my first try, I could hear channel imbalance at low listening levels. Rx starts a 6 0'clock, and I was at 8 o'clock before channel imbalance was gone. However, this isn't consistent. I tried several times in a row, and each time channel imbalance was less of a problem. After about 5 tries, I couldn't hear channel imbalance any more - even at ridiculously low listening levels. And even if I did get channel imbalance, you can overshoot to the point where it's gone, decrease volume, and get to low listening levels with no channel imbalance. 

As far as play on the volume pot goes, 6 o'clock is off. 7 is super quiet. 8 is quiet. 9 is medium. 10 is med-loud. 11 is loud. 12 is very loud. 1 is stupid loud. All with FLC 8S. Pretty darn good use of volume pot IMHO. 

Hope that helps!

Maybe x RELIC x will chime in with his thoughts? Hmm?


----------



## x RELIC x

Send it to Ken and he'll adjust the gain for free. For the JH Angie there are no issues for me. 17 Ohm / 117 dB.


----------



## 1TrickPony

imackler said:


> Is there really that little room in the gain? Shigzeo's experience doesn't seem to match up with others who said basically don't both with this amp for anything but iems...




From my journey,it took me a while to understand the practicality of something like the Rx.

There is a channel imbalance *but* this will not interfere with one's practical and listening experience. 
The spectrum of volume preset by the Rx permits users to FULLY enjoy the sound delivery even as you put yourself to sleep -- yep, by design this was meant to please. 

I learned the hard way, in failing to understand the gain original intended even for quiet listening. Again no imbalance there. I myself became critical of this because it is SO PERFECT in so many different fronts!


----------



## pipedreamer

My Rx (Brown PAW5000 (+5db) edition) arrived yesterday. First impressions via Line Out from a Sony ZX2 (Which is low output hence the choice of the higher gain Rx) into Noble Audio K10s is very positive. There is a sense of pace, drive and depth using the amp that is not present with the ZX2 alone. I was worried that there may be a slight loss of detail via na external amp but I cannot perceive any. I cannot hear any noise whatsoever via the Rx.
 Gain is perfect for this combination - At full volume it's just loud enough for quieter recordings. The volume is then very linear all the way don, with perfect channel balance at low levels.
  
 More impressions in a few weeks once it's had a chance to run in a little.
  
 Cheers,
  
 Peter.


----------



## wirefriend

uelong said:


> Much more!  The mids are more pleasant, the bass is more integral to the mids and the treble is less painful and only there when it's supposed to be.  If you happen to like 'Jazz At The Pawnshop' it sounds beautiful with the A's.
> The RX lets the Angies sound as they were meant.


 
 This recording is out-of-this-world! Thank you!


----------



## KB

Hey guys,
  
 We do still have Rx bundle packages left.
  
 First the 
  
 Rx Cryo treated with the Lotoo Paw 5000 and Campfire Audio Orion package *HERE*
  

  
  
 The the Rx Orion package, I will add on Monday the 7th.
  

  
 I cant tell you how pleased we are with how good the Cryo treatment worked out on the Rx amp for this package.
  
 Thank you
  
 ken


----------



## KB

imackler said:


> Is there really that little room in the gain? Shigzeo's experience doesn't seem to match up with others who said basically don't both with this amp for anything but iems...


 
  
 imackler,
  
 We here are totally confused also with his assessment honestly, I need to send him another Rx because the Rx does not work well at all for full size headphones. I would only use it with IEMs. There is plenty of gain I can add via a simple resistor swap.
  
 Thanks you
  
 Ken


----------



## x RELIC x

Those are some good deals Ken! Curious, has the cryo treatment always been done on the new Rx?


----------



## pipedreamer

I only have a new 'Cryo Treated' Brown model. I'd be interested to hear a comparison between cry and non-cryo. #sceptical
  
 Regardless, the amp is great anyway...
  

  
  
 Cheers,
  
 Peter.


----------



## 1TrickPony

pipedreamer said:


> I only have a new 'Cryo Treated' Brown model. I'd be interested to hear a comparison between cry and non-cryo. #sceptical
> 
> Regardless, the amp is great anyway...
> 
> ...



I have the anodized black, therefore my sound is much darker -- it basically avoids sibilance. ;p

More pics of your rx please!


----------



## Wuthoqquan

x relic x said:


> Those are some good deals Ken! Curious, has the cryo treatment always been done on the new Rx?




I do share the very same curiosity with you. I wonder if the Cryo treatment has always been applied to the new Rx, or if it's a recent addition to the manufacturing process of the latest units only. And if that is actually the case, is the Cryo treatment available only for the Rx in the brown enclosure? The information available on the ALO website seems to suggest that the Cryo treatment is an exclusive of the brown Rx.

Even more on the same topic: would it be possible to have a Rx with the gain raised and the Cryo treatment applied?


----------



## kimD

Will be look forward on RX


----------



## 1TrickPony

kimd said:


> Will be look forward on RX




Congrats. I've been on a couple of amp tours, and I'm proud to say that my Rx remains one of the best options for iems exclusively at this price range. No regrets!


----------



## kimD

1trickpony said:


> Congrats. I've been on a couple of amp tours, and I'm proud to say that my Rx remains one of the best options for iems exclusively at this price range. No regrets!




Thanks man, hope can attach with my iPod for daily used.


----------



## nastynice

So what is something like this all about? Is it just for critical listening? I use iem for my gym workouts, would that make this a waste of money? Im chasing a fun sound I can crank without getting fatiguing.

I'm not necessarily in the market for one, but it def got my interest since I'm using my iems 2 hrs a day. I have westone 3, also looking to pick up a dynamic driver iem soon, leaning toward rha t10 or t20.


----------



## 1TrickPony

Just go buy your rha and have your fun. Also, there's plenty of reviews to Google at.


----------



## 1TrickPony

nastynice said:


> So what is something like this all about? Is it just for critical listening? I use iem for my gym workouts, would that make this a waste of money? Im chasing a fun sound I can crank without getting fatiguing.
> 
> I'm not necessarily in the market for one, but it def got my interest since I'm using my iems 2 hrs a day. I have westone 3, also looking to pick up a dynamic driver iem soon, leaning toward rha t10 or t20.




Just re-read your post. Don't buy this if you don't know how to spend your money.

My severe bluntness aside. This adds to the audio experience (soundstage, volume gain control, etc.) A lot of things you've posted...well... You're better off buying a fun and durable iem. A 5$ monk earbud won't hurt either.


----------



## nastynice

1trickpony said:


> Just re-read your post. Don't buy this if you don't know how to spend your money.
> 
> My severe bluntness aside. This adds to the audio experience (soundstage, volume gain control, etc.) A lot of things you've posted...well... You're better off buying a fun and durable iem. A 5$ monk earbud won't hurt either.




I'm just not versed on headphone amps, my only experience was an audioengine D1, and I really had trouble picking up a lot of stuff reviewers were saying, so I'm just trying to see if this is more geared toward someone who's listening critically rather than for fun.

But maybe ur right, maybe I can't tell the difference between my $8k (just another example of not knowing how to spend my money) car sound system and $5 earbuds. Either way, thanks for the incredibly informative reply. My apologies in advance to anyone else who is bothered by someone coming to a head-if forum and trying to learn and ask questions about head-fi


----------



## 1TrickPony

No. It's very simple. We all leave ourselves vulnerable every now and then.

Your original post carries lots of baggage (read loaded statements). Even your last reply, is passive aggressive in nature. My simple nature tends to be dry. 

Help yourself first. I personally wouldn't recommend this excellent product to you - it really depends what you actually need vs how you feel when you splurge. There's plenty of fun hi fi stuff all over this forum.


----------



## 1TrickPony

The Rx amp is perhaps a technical enhancer (powering low impedance iems) which provides a satisfying performance. I bought mine out of curiosity (well respected store owner spoke highly of them). I can say that added new depths of realism and musicality to my gear. It will add a wider stage with some daps or better layering in others.

Hope this helps.


----------



## nastynice

My last post wasn't intended to be passive aggressive, it was meant to be straightforward aggressive. You must of read it with a much softer tone than what I wrote it with. I replied to u in the same manner I felt u replied to me. But u know what, that's all water under the bridge now, I do appreciate ur last two posts.

My first post was not intended as a loaded question, I value and respect all independent businesses putting out quality products and giving service which lets the customer know he is valued. I think we can all agree that alo audio hits on both points. If anything came off as a dig toward them, let me clarify I certainly didn't mean it like that. 

Plus, tho it's not made in my home state California, it's still from the west coast, and I'm always happy and proud to buy stuff from my local area. 

Anyway, it's just that in my reading of headphone amps and high end iems, I've noticed people always point out if they use it while commuting in public, which makes me think a lot of this stuff is geared for a more discerning environment as opposed to a gym where people are clanking weights and music is on their speakers. So I was trying to see if this product is suited for my situation, being that I want to get lost in the music rather than analyze the music.

Plus, as you mentioned daps, amps seem to also be dependent on source (I use iPod touch 4th gen) and iem, so I have been reading, but feel asking for my specific situation is a good idea since there are so many variables.

I admit my ignorance on headphone amps, I'm trying to change that. I know at a certain point I need to just buy one and experience it myself, but I wanna do a little more homework than I did when I picked up my audioengine dac/amp (not a dig at them, I just didn't read up properly, and later in reading found out it wasn't ideal for my situation)

Either way, thanks for the last two replies.


----------



## 1TrickPony

I'm relieved that you're the better man for helping me understand where you're coming from. 

I'm more inclined in recommending gear that performs well in an outdoor setting - they ain't called portable for nothing.

Ken (the mastermind) was helpful enough to adjust the gain for me, so volume wise I have no shortage of headroom even when commuting via subway. That said, isolation will depend more on the iem or headphone. Ymmv. Good luck.


----------



## Deftone

Looking forward to getting one of these as upgrade to the e12A. Looks like another very under appreciated little beast here on headfi.


----------



## mdiogofs

deftone said:


> Looking forward to getting one of these as upgrade to the e12A. Looks like another very under appreciated little beast here on headfi.




The thing is that with 400$ dollar DAPs it won't improve much on the internal amp I guess.


----------



## nmatheis

Depends on what you're trying to achieve. For IEM, Rx can eliminate hiss, allow volume to bedtime-tuned, and definitely alters the sound signature. 

For instance, I picked up the L&P L3 DAP. Despite being one of the EQ choices really suits my tastes, so when I listen to it I stack with Rx because it sounds noticeably better to me. 

Or with Cayin N5, volume control can be limited with sensitive IEM in quiet environments. Rx can help with this and provides a different sound signature.


----------



## 1TrickPony

nmatheis said:


> Depends on what you're trying to achieve. For IEM, Rx can eliminate hiss, allow volume to bedtime-tuned, and definitely alters the sound signature.
> 
> For instance, I picked up the L&P L3 DAP. Despite being one of the EQ choices really suits my tastes, so when I listen to it I stack with Rx because it sounds noticeably better to me.
> 
> Or with Cayin N5, volume control can be limited with sensitive IEM in quiet environments. Rx can help with this and provides a different sound signature.




I definitely second this statement. I remember as to how the Rx can add (if not enhance) to the Shanling M2 DAP when paired with the strong hybrid iem like the flc8s. There's a sense of sweetness and smoothness to the upper mids and layering of different areas of the soundstage. I personally enjoyed the flc8s with the m2 dap as is, though the amp is a fun worthy addition to the chain!


----------



## RuFrost

I'm using it for 10 months and compared to a few opponents, but nothing can beat it...
 Does anybody experienced anything better?
 I'm looking for TOTL portable amp for iems. Using it with Fiio X7. Both connected together beats ak380 and Lotoo Paw Gold hands down.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

rufrost said:


> I'm using it for 10 months and compared to a few opponents, but nothing can beat it...
> 
> Does anybody experienced anything better?
> 
> I'm looking for TOTL portable amp for iems. Using it with Fiio X7. Both connected together beats ak380 and Lotoo Paw Gold hands down.




My Sony PHA3 has a much lower noise floor. 

I usually use the Rx on the go, because it's a little more portable, but there are better amps out there.


----------



## RuFrost

grumpyoldguy said:


> My Sony PHA3 has a much lower noise floor.
> 
> I usually use the Rx on the go, because it's a little more portable, but there are better amps out there.


 
 I own XBA-Z5, (compared it to ak t8ie in the shop) and auditioned it with PHA3 with MUC (sony upgrade cable) in balanced mode and compared side by side with X7+Alo Rx. Z5, t8 sounded less mature, less resolution and more vague overall with PHA3 in comparison to X7+Rx. I also tested Z7 and TH-900 with PHA3. Z7 is incomparable worse than TH-900 (double priced though). In the end, I came to conclusion that Sony audio products, at least, those which was mentioned have more fun, toy, artificial like sound in comparison with it's more expensive opponents. Of course, all products of Sony are overpriced (own Sony Vaio pal-top, photo camera (cybershot), PSP Fat, Z5) the same as all other famous brands.  
 Also I have tested mojo and it has extremely short soundstage...in addition, dynamics is better on Rx. In other aspects they are similar if not identical.

 Which amps are better for iems? All I could think of is ALO CDM (but it has dac) or Continental V5 (but it is for full size cans and iems). Pico is close, but still loosing.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

rufrost said:


> I own XBA-Z5, (compared it to ak t8ie in the shop) and auditioned it with PHA3 with MUC (sony upgrade cable) in balanced mode and compared side by side with X7+Alo Rx. Z5, t8 sounded less mature, less resolution and more vague overall with PHA3 in comparison to X7+Rx. I also tested Z7 and TH-900 with PHA3. Z7 is incomparable worse than TH-900 (double priced though). In the end, I came to conclusion that Sony audio products, at least, those which was mentioned have more fun, toy, artificial like sound in comparison with it's more expensive opponents. Of course, all products of Sony are overpriced (own Sony Vaio pal-top, photo camera (cybershot), PSP Fat, Z5) the same as all other famous brands.
> 
> Also I have tested mojo and it has extremely short soundstage...in addition, dynamics is better on Rx. In other aspects they are similar if not identical.
> 
> ...




:rolleyes:


----------



## jono454

For those that have this amp and received the USB green line cable,
  
 Is the cable all black or does it look like this?


----------



## 1TrickPony

jono454 said:


> For those that have this amp and received the USB green line cable,
> 
> Is the cable all black or does it look like this?



Black with black. So I got black. I guess Ken is pretty consistent with his products.


----------



## jono454

1trickpony said:


> Black with black. So I got black. I guess Ken is pretty consistent with his products.


 
  
 Thanks for the response!
  
 Do you know if yours is actually the green line cable and does your cable have the ALO detailing near the end of the USB cable?


----------



## 1TrickPony

jono454 said:


> Thanks for the response!
> 
> Do you know if yours is actually the green line cable and does your cable have the ALO detailing near the end of the USB cable?




It's the same cable supposedly. And yes , it does have the Alo engraving. I'm a bit disappointed because the prong is not that solid. Barely lasted a year.


----------



## jono454

1trickpony said:


> It's the same cable supposedly. And yes , it does have the Alo engraving. I'm a bit disappointed because the prong is not that solid. Barely lasted a year.


 
  
 Thanks for the info!
  
 Wasn't too sure and the dealer who sold me the RX wasn't too sure either.
  
 Kind of surprising to hear it's not as solid considering the cable alone is about $149 but whatever i'm happy with the amp itself.


----------



## diivoshin

I got one of these when there was a Xmas sale for $249 and have really enjoyed it so far.  Using it with my Rhapsodio Solars and an AK Jr.  Probably time to update the DAP next!


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

jono454 said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> Wasn't too sure and the dealer who sold me the RX wasn't too sure either.
> 
> Kind of surprising to hear it's not as solid considering the cable alone is about $149 but whatever i'm happy with the amp itself.




For a USB cable? Talk about margins, those guys obviously aren't hurting. 

You're not missing anything without the cable, any properly constructed cable will work the same.


----------



## jono454

grumpyoldguy said:


> For a USB cable? Talk about margins, those guys obviously aren't hurting.
> 
> You're not missing anything without the cable, any properly constructed cable will work the same.


 
 lol yes...if you check the ALO website for the Green Line USB cable it's $149. 
  
 Looks like any USB cable but might be worth something should i choose to sell it haha.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

jono454 said:


> lol yes...if you check the ALO website for the Green Line USB cable it's $149.
> 
> Looks like any USB cable but might be worth something should i choose to sell it haha.




I have a blue cable... it's actually black and it works the same as any other USB cable, but it has a cool name... yours for only $148.99. And free shipping!


----------



## 1TrickPony

grumpyoldguy said:


> I have a blue cable... it's actually black and it works the same as any other USB cable, but it has a cool name... yours for only $148.99. And free shipping!




Guys, pounce on this while it's still hot.


----------



## Malevolent

After a year (or more) of deliberation, I've finally decided to buy the Alo Rx. I was pretty impetuous, but hey, I've always had my eye on this gem of an amp. I'm pairing it with my AK240, and boy, this combo is pretty awesome! It brings out a bit more life and energy to the AK240's smooth and clear presentation. Loving every minute of it so far!


----------



## Wuthoqquan

malevolent said:


> After a year (or more) of deliberation, I've finally decided to buy the Alo Rx. I was pretty impetuous, but hey, I've always had my eye on this gem of an amp. I'm pairing it with my AK240, and boy, this combo is pretty awesome! It brings out a bit more life and energy to the AK240's smooth and clear presentation. Loving every minute of it so far!




Congratulations on your excellent purchase! I absolutely love the Alo RX. It's undeniably one of the best portable amps for IEMs or low-impedance headphones!
I've never experienced such a detailed yet smooth and extremely pleasing sonic rendition of strings and vocals, supported by warm and tight bass, as with the Alo RX!

Listening to the music of Sam Amidon, RM Hubbert, Mike Kinsella, Mark Kozelek (just to name a few) through the Alo RX is a truly enjoyable and touching experience, which goes beyond the simple appreciation of the technical specs of this beautiful amp.
I've now moved to the Continental V5, which has pushed my enjoyment to even higher levels... but I will not depart from the RX!


----------



## diivoshin

Ahhh, the Continental V5...really wanted it but it's very pricey. How do you compare it with the Rx?


----------



## Malevolent

wuthoqquan said:


> Congratulations on your excellent purchase! I absolutely love the Alo RX. It's undeniably one of the best portable amps for IEMs or low-impedance headphones!
> I've never experienced such a detailed yet smooth and extremely pleasing sonic rendition of strings and vocals, supported by warm and tight bass, as with the Alo RX!
> 
> Listening to the music of Sam Amidon, RM Hubbert, Mike Kinsella, Mark Kozelek (just to name a few) through the Alo RX is a truly enjoyable and touching experience, which goes beyond the simple appreciation of the technical specs of this beautiful amp.
> I've now moved to the Continental V5, which has pushed my enjoyment to even higher levels... but I will not depart from the RX!


 
  
 Thanks!
  
 I'm a fan of Alo's offerings, and my current portable amp of choice is the Rx Mk3-B+. It's a beast of an amp, but I'd like something a little smaller to use with my AK240. The Rx adds a lot of punch and body to the AK, which can sound a little lean. So yup, it's a great amp, indeed!


----------



## RuFrost

Alo Rx is just the best out there for couple years. It brings a lots of dynamics, juice and transparency. What is the most important - the ears and the brain are not tired even if I spend the whole day in it and they do not get used to the sound. So, it's sound signature never become boring, in contrast to absolutely any daps and amp\dacs I have tried, and I tried pretty much everything before 2017 (excluding fiio x5iii, DX200 etc.). But I'm 100% sure that current DAPs suffer of the same issues as their predecessors. There is almost no difference in sound between ALO Rx and Chord Hugo, this is how good it is.    
I'm listening to it for few whole days without charging.
Probably, it is the most underrated amp on headfi!


----------



## Aradea

Guys,

I just recently bought an RX off a friend and haven't tested it properly.
Can you guys tell me if a significantly decreasing volume is a sign that the RX is low on battery?

Thanks so much beforehand!


----------



## Aradea

Just recently bought the RX from a friend without trying it first because I read all the great things here and all the reviews out there, only to find out that it barely drives my Ety ER4XR and need full volume to drive my Noble Savants to my normal listening levels..

So heartbroken since I have a strong feeling that I would love this amp and I am hesitant If I should ship this all the way to US so Ken or the ALO team could increase the gain for me..


----------



## 1TrickPony

What's your source? You should take that in consideration. 

Contact Ken, if you need the gain increase.


----------



## Aradea

1TrickPony said:


> What's your source? You should take that in consideration.
> 
> Contact Ken, if you need the gain increase.


Err.. Yeah I forgot to fiddle around with my source - it is the Shozy Alien+ DAP.
Never thought that I need to change the gain settings to 0 dB when using line out.

Everything is fine now.. My Etys took about 75-85% out of max vol to reach my normal listening level but it is not an easy IEM to drive at the first place.

My apologies..

Really loving the RX now!


----------



## 1TrickPony (May 30, 2018)

Aradea said:


> Err.. Yeah I forgot to fiddle around with my source - it is the Shozy Alien+ DAP.
> Never thought that I need to change the gain settings to 0 dB when using line out.
> 
> Everything is fine now.. My Etys took about 75-85% out of max vol to reach my normal listening level but it is not an easy IEM to drive at the first place.
> ...



Curious how it interacts with your dap. Been eyeing that one before I ended up with the Oriolus Dp100. In general,  the Rx really does magic with the soundstage/layering!


----------



## Aradea

1TrickPony said:


> Curious how it interacts with your dap. Been eyeing that one before I ended up the Oriolus Dp100. In general,  the Rx really does magic with the soundstage/layering!


Well for me I think its quite hard to properly identify sound signatures over line out. But I will try to borrow a decent DAP to compare with while using the same gear..
Will revert back!


----------

